# Zyzz Death Leads to Steroids Discussion by Australian Newspapers



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2011)

*Zyzz Death Leads to Steroids Discussion by Australian Newspapers*
_By Millard Baker_

The death of an online bodybuilding celebrity has led to the discussion of anabolic steroids by Australian newspapers even in the absence of a causal relationship between the two. Aziz ???Zyzz??? Shavershian recently died at the age of 22-years old. The Australian Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade concluded that Zyzz died from cardiac arrest resulting from an undiagnosed congenital heart defect in Thailand.

While Zyzz may have used steroids, steroids could not have retroactively caused a congenital heart defect. Nonetheless, the media has reported Zyzz???s death as a cautionary tale about the use of steroids.

???Zyzz???, as he is known on Facebook and popular bodybuilding forums, had gained considerably internet fame for his rapid physique transformation and entertaining online persona. Zyzz mastered the use of social networks to attract followers and fans. He popularized physique-oriented jargon where ???riding bicycles??? referred to going on a steroid cycle, ???mirin??? meant admiring a physique and ???jelly??? referred to jealousy of someone???s body.

Zyzz reportedly gained over 60 pounds of muscle during a two-year period. He has denied using anabolic steroids as part of this transformation. However, his discussion of ???bicycles??? on his Facebook page and posts on Steroid.com that discussed bodybuilding drugs such as trenbolone, testosterone propionate, Arimidex and DNP gave fuel to rumors that the use of anabolic steroids was a key component to Zyzz???s physique. The recent arrest of Zyzz???s brother Said ???Chestbrah??? Shavershian on charges of steroid possession also raised suspicions of steroid use by Zyzz.

Source:
Budd, H. (August 15, 2011). Customs reveals steroid abuse is skyrocketing. Retrieved from News.com.au | News Online from Australia & the World | NewsComAu

Whyte, S. (July 31, 2011). All pumped up, but tell us how? Retrieved from Sydney Morning Herald - Business & World News Australia | smh.com.au

Zyzz Death Leads to Steroids Discussion by Australian Newspapers


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 16, 2011)

def was shredded...i just thought he did cardio. steroids really?


----------



## twotuff (Aug 16, 2011)

hmmm intresting


----------



## K.Dallas (Aug 18, 2011)

Of course the media and customs would take this chance to bash on illegal supplements, zyzz was geared up but they was def not the cause. RIP Zyzz


----------



## Curt James (Aug 18, 2011)

What... or _is there_ a reason that a congenital heart defect _gives out_ or leads to a heart attack or fatal ailment? I guess it varies or that there's more than one reason, especially as there are many different kinds of heart defects.

*Defects*


Aortic stenosis
Atrial septal defect (*ASD*)
Atrioventricular septal defect (*AVSD*)
Bicuspid aortic valve
Dextrocardia
Double inlet left ventricle (*DILV*)
Double outlet right ventricle (*DORV*)
Ebstein's anomaly
Hypoplastic left heart syndrome (*HLHS*)
Hypoplastic right heart syndrome (*HRHS*)
Mitral stenosis
Pulmonary atresia
Pulmonary stenosis
Transposition of the great vessels
dextro-Transposition of the great arteries (*d-TGA*)
levo-Transposition of the great arteries (*l-TGA*)
 
Tricuspid atresia
Persistent truncus arteriosus
Ventricular septal defect (*VSD*)
Some conditions affect the great vessels or other vessels in close  proximity to the heart, but not the heart itself, but are often  classified as congenital heart defects.


Coarctation of the aorta (*CoA*)
Interrupted aortic arch (*IAA*)
Patent ductus arteriosus (*PDA*)
Scimitar syndrome (*SS*) 
Partial anomalous pulmonary venous connection (*PAPVC*)
Total anomalous pulmonary venous connection (*TAPVC*)
 
Some constellations of multiple defects are commonly found together.


tetralogy of Fallot (*ToF*)
pentalogy of Cantrell
Shone's syndrome/ Shone's complex / Shone's anomaly
From *Congenital heart defect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

Rest in Peace to Zyzz.






YouTube Video


----------



## 280tommorow (Aug 21, 2011)

Gotta love the media....they do anything and everything they can to link steriods to just about everything and always in the most negative light possible. Guy who is known and worked out and might have used gear dies and instantly it was the roids.......When Arnold had his heart surgery they blamed it on his gear use at first even though later they said no he was born with it......didn't matter it was a great headline getter "Arnold needs surgery cause of steriod use"..... remember that story a few years back some high school kid who stabbed his girl to death used roid rage as a defense and lost anyway...even though the media was all over it claiming the roids drove him to it and blaming her death on his use of them.........then the jury said they didn't think there was such a thing as roid rage and found him guilty so I don't get it??     Lyle alzado is another example of the misinformation put out there by the media.....they claimed he got his brain tumor from roids when in fact they never determined officially how he got it....it was supposedly linked to that contaminated Russian GH that was floating around back then and had killed some Russian powerlifters as well......but we wouldn't want the truth to get in the way of a good story


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 21, 2011)

they're leaving out that he was a rec drug user too....coke, xtc, etc......that changes everything


----------



## letick (Aug 22, 2011)

RIP Zyzz...^ and we all know the media doesn't care about rec drugs as long as steroids are involved as they are the ultimate evil.


----------



## RAWS n More (Aug 22, 2011)

pretty cool tribute though, doesn't matter if he was on or not. Dude seems to be an ok guy, did have a good physique,and was loved by many people. That heart defect did him in, period! But leave it to the media to smear him, and make him look,well i dont know bad or something.


----------

